# Sweet Dreams Bailey



## sarah222296 (Jan 24, 2013)

_Late last week I had to make the extremely hard decision of putting my little Bailey to sleep, she was only 4 years old. The weeks before she had started losing weight so I brought her into the vet where i work, and after an x-ray found out her kidneys had almost completely calcified. So much so that there was no saving her =(. She was a bunny with a personality larger than life and I am going to miss her everyday. When i would come home from work she would be the first to hop up to me and brighten my day if it was not going well. She left behind her hubby George who's having a very hard time without her. I miss her very much, but I am glad i got the four years i did to spend with her and hope everyone else has an amazing rabbit like her in their lives._


----------



## Apebull (Jan 24, 2013)

ray: So sorry.


----------



## HEM (Jan 24, 2013)

So sorry to hear the sad news.
I can't believe how much Bailey looks like our Dilly (avatar)
Binky free Bailey!!!!


----------



## BinkyBunny (Jan 24, 2013)

My condolences


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 24, 2013)

We're so sorry for yours and George's loss. Even when they are with you for only a short time, they do so manage to steal away your heart and no amount of time truly feels long enough. Rest in peace little girl, you are loved and missed greatly.:in tears:


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jan 24, 2013)

It sounds like she was a very fun bunny. I'm soooo sorry you and George lost her .

Binky free sweet Bailey have fun at the bridge.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jan 24, 2013)

She knew you loved her & made the hard choice to let her be at peace.


----------



## Deliciosa (Jan 26, 2013)

Goodnight little Bailey bun, binky free. I hope George doesn't get too lonely without her. So sorry for your loss. :rainbow: :bunnyhug:


----------

